# My Tissot T Touch II a short review



## STEVIE (May 13, 2006)

Firstly, here are the photographs. Not exactly the best as the camera is just a LUMIX DMC-FT1.























































I decided to buy this watch on a brief visit to Honolulu. The day I got there was Easter Sunday and many of the shops were closed including the Omega dealer, so I went for Tissot as his shop was doing business. Tissot is a cousin of Omega both being part of the Swatch company of Switzerland. I have worn the watch continuously for almost 2 months and I have no complaints about how it works. It is extremely comfortable to wear as the case and bracelet are made of Titanium alloy. On this model, the watch gave me the impression it was steel when it was in the display case in the shop as it is shiny just like polished steel. It wasn't until I handled it that I was surprised at its lightness. (115gms). My concern that the polished surface would scratch easily was dispelled as the watch and bracelet are coated with a clear vapor deposition, I think it is called PVD which minimizes the scratch factor. Some watches have this procedure done in black, but this is clear. As you can see from these photographs that I took today, it looks as good as the day I bought it. The watch also has a sapphire crystal glass that is very scratch resistant as well.

Movement is quartz and powered by a Li ion battery that has a claimed life of 5 years. I haven't measured its accuracy but it keeps right on the BBC news time pips each day.

The Tissot T Touch II has the following features:

10 BAR water resistance (100m/330ft)
Carbon surface dial
Moveable bezel showing compass points
Luminous hands and indices
Night time illumination of digital read out (RED)
Touch sensitive glass for options
Meteo (barometric pressure)
Altimeter 
Compass
Alarm (2 - audible)
Thermo (temperature)
Chrono (stop watch event timer)
The centre touch are will enable the date, month and year; the current time in digital format; a second time zone (GMT) if desired; an options entry point to change metric to imperial, hibernation and two independent alarm systems. For any degree of accuracy the features like Meteo, altimeter and compass have to be calibrated and adjusted for each area and even which part of the world and what type of climate you live in. In this regard it is a fun watch to own, but I would imagine that the features do not perform as accurately as an instrument designed for the purpose, nevertheless they do work reasonably well. The Thermo feature will always give a reading of your body warmth rather than the air temperature, so if you want a true air temp reading take it off your wrist for 10 minutes.

If I decide to swap wearing this watch for my Omega Planet Ocean, I can place it in hibernation so that the movement ceases and the digital display goes blank and the hands go to 12 o'clock. Apparently this lengthens the life of the battery even further. The watch can be brought back to life by simply pressing the crown for 1 second. All the functions of this model return to activity without having to be reset! Even the date will remember the 30 day months.

I have only one criticsm and that is its alarm has no vibration, just an audible electronic beep that just isn't loud enough for me. A vibrating alarm is ideal if you don't want anyone else to hear your watch going off.

I consider this Tissot T Touch II model T047420A excellent value for money.

Thanks for reading!

Stevie


----------



## Mr Fjeld (Aug 8, 2010)

Excellent photos, excellent review, and an excellent watch 
I'm very happy with mine as well!


----------



## indranil_19 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank you for the excellent review...I have the same model and looking forward to a good experience with the same...Cheers


----------



## nohcho (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for your review. Thats the model i am looking ot purchase in the near future.


----------



## Jade330i (Oct 13, 2010)

Very cool review.....I've been on the hunt for the T-Touch's cousin the Hamilton Muli-Touch for a long time now. They house the same movement and function the same....now I have a better understanding of what to expect!

Thanks!


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

Gorgeous Tissot,,enjoy it for long time.


----------



## Fonz (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello,

The touch screen of my T Touch 2 has failed after one year. The screen did not respond anymore, quite disapointed about the quality of the watch.


----------

